
Human waste shuts down Bart escalators(2012), Hazard team called - eruditely
http://www.sfgate.com/bayarea/article/Human-waste-shuts-down-BART-escalators-3735981.php
======
solipsism
How about putting up gates so people can't camp at the bottom of the
stairwells and shit all over them?

If if there's not desire to lock them out... put in some bathrooms.

Seems like common sense, what am I missing.

------
bradknowles
Maybe crowd source the watching of the video cameras at night, and offer a
reward to anyone reporting this kind of activity so that it can be ticketed
and cleaned up?

~~~
solipsism
Ticketed? I'm not sure you realize who is doing the shitting.

------
anaccountwow
One of the richest cities in America can't even install (and maintain!) 24/7
public bathrooms.

------
eruditely
We should do it like they do in eastern europe, such as prague, where you have
to pay a certain amount of cents and they stay _pretty_ clean.

